# Conor Murphy's dick is 3 inches



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

Hahahahahahahab JFLFLFLLDLFLD MICRO DICKKKKKK THATS WHY HES COPING WITH MUH SPIRITUALITY , NO EATING AND SHIT HAHAHAHA JFLLLL THERES NO ESCAPING THE DICK PILL NO MATTER YOUR LOOKS FRAME OR HEIGHT YOU CANT ESCAPE THE BRUTAL DICK PILL


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jul 22, 2020)

How do you know?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 22, 2020)

JapCars said:


> How do you know?


idk if he lied or not but he said that with weird expresion


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

JapCars said:


> How do you know?





Pietrosiek said:


> idk if he lied or not but he said that with weird expresion


He said it himself no one lies with shit like that , watch his video on PE


----------



## wristcel (Jul 22, 2020)

erect?


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> erect?


No shit nigga, flaccid doesn't matter anyway


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 22, 2020)

I doubt it tbh. Girls would have exposed it just like the crazy bitch that said his apartment smells like shit


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> I doubt it tbh. Girls would have exposed it just like the crazy bitch that said his apartment smells like shit


He wouldn't be going insane if not for his microdick


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> He wouldn't be going insane if not for his microdick


Strong psychedelics with weak mind are enough


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2020)

Mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 22, 2020)

Can you link the video in which he says it? Dick pill is actually one of the most brutal tbh.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> Can you link the video in which he says it? Dick pill is actually one of the most brutal tbh.


I ain't a bitch nigga search it yourself


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Mogs me


Rly? I'm sorry nigga


----------



## sytyl (Jul 22, 2020)

He's just shitposting


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 22, 2020)

@EreptileDysfunction


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

sytyl said:


> He's just shitposting


Press x for doubt. Jfl if a normie or an incel would've said that you would believe him jflll blackpill is indeed true


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Rly? I'm sorry nigga


It hurts everyday man


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> @EreptileDysfunction


Over for that nigga he got me banned and now I'm back stronger than ever


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> I ain't a bitch nigga search it yourself


Don't make a thread then


----------



## sytyl (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Press x for doubt. Jfl if a normie or an incel would've said that you would believe him jflll blackpill is indeed true


if he had a small dick some roastie would have exposed him by now for clout

on the contrary, girls like his ex are quick to comment he is huge


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> Don't make a thread then


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

sytyl said:


> if he had a small dick some roastie would have exposed him by now for clout
> 
> on the contrary, girls like his ex are quick to comment he is huge


Keep believing foids nigger


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 22, 2020)

Flacid means nothing, there are guys with big flacid ones, and when erect they grow little, and there are little flacid ones, which grow a lot when erect. Erect>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Flacid


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> @EreptileDysfunction





W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Over for that nigga he got me banned and now I'm back stronger than ever


It's over for me tbh. And sorry I got you banned I guess, you were just being annoying tbh. But RN u arent


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> Flacid means nothing, there are guys with big flacid ones, and when erect they grow little, and there are little flacid ones, which grow a lot when erect. Erect>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Flacid


Water is wet too nigga did you know that?


----------



## Jaime lannister. (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Hahahahahahahab JFLFLFLLDLFLD MICRO DICKKKKKK THATS WHY HES COPING WITH MUH SPIRITUALITY , NO EATING AND SHIT HAHAHAHA JFLLLL THERES NO ESCAPING THE DICK PILL NO MATTER YOUR LOOKS FRAME OR HEIGHT YOU CANT ESCAPE THE BRUTAL DICK PILL


Probably because he Went overboard with juicing has micro balls too😂😂


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Water is wet too nigga did you know that?


So? Dafuk are u saying here? U are telling he is 3 inches erect?


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> It's over for me tbh. And sorry I got you banned I guess, you were just being annoying tbh. But RN u arent


Bro are you trying pe rn?


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jul 22, 2020)

Nigga everyone dick is 3' when flaccid


----------



## Jaime lannister. (Jul 22, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> Flacid means nothing, there are guys with big flacid ones, and when erect they grow little, and there are little flacid ones, which grow a lot when erect. Erect>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Flacid


Yea who tf cares about flaccid size? Do you fuck a slut with a flaccid cock??


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> So? Dafuk are u saying here?


His erect is 3inches nigger


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Nigga everyone dick is 3' when flacid


It's 3 inches Erect faggot


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> His erect is 3inches nigger


Omg i thought u were saying flacid. If its true it is truly over, no matter your looks or whatever.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 22, 2020)

cope


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 22, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> Omg i thought u were saying flacid. If its true it is truly over, no matter your looks or whatever.


Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 22, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Bro are you trying pe rn?


I've been doing jelqing and stretches in the shower, but as soon as I can leave my parents I need to bathmate + extendermaxx hard.

Also passively as I'm losing more bf, it seems to be getting a little bigger


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 22, 2020)

dude is how tall? 6'3? and chad face and frame??

how can he have micro penis

people with micro look like klinefelter normally


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jul 22, 2020)

Newone said:


> dude is how tall? 6'3? and chad face and frame??
> 
> how can he have micro penis
> 
> people with micro look like klinefelter normally


mother nature really is a mysterious bitch sometimes


----------

